

1-kilobyte chess game - idiotclock
http://1kchess.an3.es/

======
jamesbrownuhh
Of course 30 years ago there was "1K Chess" for the Sinclair ZX81
(Timex/Sinclair 1000 for US readers) - which, despite the name, was actually
just 672 bytes of code. (The program had to run in a machine with 1K of memory
_total_, which obviously included space for the machine's workspace and
display file - itself ingeniously optimised to only occupy memory space for
parts of the screen that had been printed on.)

[https://chessprogramming.wikispaces.com/1K+ZX+Chess](https://chessprogramming.wikispaces.com/1K+ZX+Chess)

------
jonjacky
Here is chess in 1 kb, written in 6502 assembler for the KIM-1 -- in 1976!

[http://www.benlo.com/microchess/](http://www.benlo.com/microchess/)

The instructions say, "If you are an above average player, you may find that
the MICROCHESS program is below your level ..."

------
CurtMonash
Just tried the 2 KB (fast) version as White. Trapped Black's queen on my 7th
move.

Mate took 20 moves or so total.

------
nathell
Got stalemated with a bare king against four queens and stuff.

------
waynecochran
Wow -- that's impressive -- 1kb -- really?

